# Alaska



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm working on booking a trip to fish for sockeyes and halibut. Anyone have any good all inclusive lodges to recommend? We do plan on keeping our catch to send home. If available I would like to try for grayling also.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd stay away from roadside Alaska and look into Cordova or kodiak.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> I'd stay away from roadside Alaska and look into Cordova or kodiak.


Is the kenai river overrated? Too many people?

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hhlhoward said:


> Is the kenai river overrated? Too many people?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A lot of people on here go there, it's a pretty place, but I don't anymore, there's way more Alaska to see than the tourist place the kenai is.
If you want all inclusive check out zachaar bay or old harbor on Kodiak island. If you want a little more diy check out Codova on the eyak river.
Roadside Kodiak is also a fun trip. Both destinations are quaint Alaska communities, Away from hustle and bustle.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There is also Prince of Wales island, I would seriously consider the three destinations over the kenai peninsula.


----------



## steelhead_30 (Oct 17, 2003)

hhlhoward said:


> I'm working on booking a trip to fish for sockeyes and halibut. Anyone have any good all inclusive lodges to recommend? We do plan on keeping our catch to send home. If available I would like to try for grayling also.
> 
> Pm me.
> I could possibly get you in on a sockeye, kings, Grayling, Dollys, trip...sw Alaska...Bristol bay


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> There is also Prince of Wales island, I would seriously consider the three destinations over the kenai peninsula.


I will definitely look into those thank you. We are looking for all inclusive as far as guides and meals included so i don't know if that changes things or not.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hhlhoward said:


> I will definitely look into those thank you. We are looking for all inclusive as far as guides and meals included so i don't know if that changes things or not.


Do a search on Kodiak fishing. Plug in Zachar bay and old harbor. Also do a search on pow fishing plug in Thorne bay. Cordova fishing, eyak river. You will find what you are looking for with those searches.
Good luck, there are quite a few opportunities to explore Alaska at it's finest.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow...have a great trip !!!
Good that you are doing your research first !!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Olga bay on Kodiak would be another one to search.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Plan 10 days. Sockeye run in July. You can’t fish for them on halibut charters as they eat plankton. You floss them in the rivers when they’re fresh. First 3 weeks of July tend to be best. They are amazing fighters on 7/8 weight fly rods. 

The Naknek River gets an insane sockeye run. www.naknekrivercamp.com and you’ll be thick into sockeye 

Fishing from the road accessible areas for sockeye is very, very crowded. 

Seward is 2.5 hour drive from Anchorage. If you have someone at home to get the frozen halibut, you can leave Detroit on a Thursday, arrive in Anchorage at 5 pm, drive to Seward, do a halibut charter. Ship your halibut home. Then drive back to catch your plane for Saturday to Saturday trip to the bush where the good sockeye fishing happens.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Meh, I would do the coastal islands have your cake and eat it to, find a lodge that can do both inland and coastal fishing. Bristol bay for trout? yes.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> Do a search on Kodiak fishing. Plug in Zachar bay and old harbor. Also do a search on pow fishing plug in Thorne bay. Cordova fishing, eyak river. You will find what you are looking for with those searches.
> Good luck, there are quite a few opportunities to explore Alaska at it's finest.


Awesome thank you!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

on a call said:


> Wow...have a great trip !!!
> Good that you are doing your research first !!


It's a bucket list thing so I want to do it right since I can only do it once.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys it's really appreciated! We can only do a week but I'm definitely looking into all of these places now. We want to do a halibut trip and definitely sockeye, not sure about dollies yet. That will probably be a bonus.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Naknek River is less than 20 miles long, and empties into Bristol Bay. It is rated the top river in Alaska for Rainbow Trout. 

I read an article somewhere (STS maybe??) years ago about a trip to Sitka, Alaska. They caught LOTs of fish - Salmon, and Halibut, in the ocean. And they get extra fat Salmon there, due to an incredible amount of Herring that spend the summer there. That is somewhere I'd like to go fishing. They were catching Kings, and Cohos at the same time, which is somewhat rare for Ocean fishing.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

hhlhoward said:


> Is the kenai river overrated? Too many people?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have been to the kenai river for the last 3 years in a row. 
I love it there. It is crowed though. Last year was the worst I have seen even with the virus. 
The river was crowded. We caught plenty of fish but had to fight the crowds. 
We did one charter for reds and it makes life a lot easier. They bring you to a sand bar or bank and you have it to yourself. We like to explore on our own and go to seward, hope and other rivers. Brought home plenty of fish. 
Plenty of places to look into as options. 
We went the first year in the beginning of September and also had a ball. Not as crowded and caught silvers. Many rivers around the peninsula had fish in them. Good luck.


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

Went in 2006, flew into Anchorage, rented a minivan and drove to Kenai Peninsula. Stayed one night in Seward and the other 5 or 6 nights at a cabin we rented between Kenai and Soldotna. Went grocery shopping, spent around $300, and had all our food for the week for 4 guys. Our excursions were 2 full day lower Kenai king salmon trips that were backtrolling, one halibut charter on the Cook Inlet out of deep creek/ninilchik, and a fly out to fish for sockeye with the bears at Wolverine creek. The fly out was my favorite outing. We rented the cabin and had our excursions booked through Steve Voth at captain Bligh’s Beaver Creek Lodge. We went at the end of June/beginning of July. My brother caught a 50 pound king on the Kenai River, saw many eagles, moose, a caribou, sheep and bear.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You should also check out yakutat. You could get sockeye and Kings with some steelhead stragglers, fishing in a small community with access to ocean charters.


----------

